# What are my chances of getting into Tisch?/Any advice?



## Chris_Killen (Sep 27, 2009)

I just started my senior year and I am beginning to apply to various colleges for Film and Television Production, NYU being number one on my list so far. I am applying to more than just NYU just in case I do notget accepted, but I would like some opinions on my high school resume and if it will be enough to ge me in.Â 

Throught my 4 years of HS i have had a 4.0 GPA and only one honors class which I am taking this year.Â 

Junior year and this year I was in CSC( Christian Service Corp, which is the Catholic school's version of community service)

Sophomore year a friend and I tried to found the Film Club, but couldn't get enough people that were interested. Junior year we finally did makethe film club, myself being a co-founder of it.Â 

Junio year I also was apart of the yearbook committee, and was trained(somewhat) forthis year to help make the video yearbook in which I will be using a $5,000 Canon HDvideo camera to shoot various school events.Â 

Also in 7th and 8th grade I was the person in charge of lighting for 5 events at my school in stage crew.Â 

This year I am in Stage Crew, primarily with set design and building.Â 

This year I am also writing for my school's newspaper and trying to get into the school's television program, which I think is full at the moment.Â 

This October thru December I will be taking a college course in either Screenwrting, Editing, or Film Criticism at The University of the Arts Philadelphia.Â 

Now, for Tisch, I need a portfolio, which I have, except for the dramatic essay, which I can do any time now. Also, I don't have much of a "resume" outside of the stuff I did in school primarily because I only had one friend that was ever interested in helping me, and I did not have the resources to do so. I did, however, hear that NYU likes to accept kids who were never really able to make their own films due to lack of resources for doing so.Â 

Thanks for your advice!!

Oh and by the way, sorry if there's any spelling errors, I typed this all on my phone.Â


----------



## Chris_Killen (Sep 27, 2009)

bump


----------

